# Good size enclosure for 10 balfouri sling communal?



## NukaMedia Exotics (Oct 10, 2019)

What size enclosure would be proper for a 10 balfouri slings (1/2") communal to give them enough room but not promote cannibalism? I have them in a small Kritter Keeper but not sure if I should maybe go smaller? I don't want cannibalization obviously, but these slings are all siblings that lived with the mother up until shipping.













10 balfouri sling enclosure



__ NukaMedia Exotics
__ Oct 11, 2019
__
balfouri
communal
enclosure
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri
sling
socotra island blue baboon tarantula


----------



## Theneil (Oct 10, 2019)

size of the slings?


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Oct 10, 2019)

Theneil said:


> size of the slings?


Small probably 1/2"


----------



## Theneil (Oct 11, 2019)

Could probably go in a delicup at that size.


----------



## Kitara (Oct 11, 2019)

Theneil said:


> Could probably go in a delicup at that size.


10 of them together?


----------



## EtienneN (Oct 11, 2019)

Ten sounds like so many there will definitely be cannibalism.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Oct 11, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> Ten sounds like so many there will definitely be cannibalism.


I've seen multiple people keeping 10 in one such as the dark den and I think Tom Moran. These all were kept together from the same sack with the mother until they were shipped to me, obviously that enclosure was pretty big too.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Oct 11, 2019)

Kitara said:


> 10 of them together?


Yes.


----------



## Kitara (Oct 11, 2019)

Mvtt70 said:


> Yes.


I was responding to @Theneil wondering if 10 of them together in a deli cup isn't too cramped.  I am only curious as I know literally nothing about keeping M. balfouri communally.


----------



## Theneil (Oct 11, 2019)

Kitara said:


> I was responding to @Theneil wondering if 10 of them together in a deli cup isn't too cramped.  I am only curious as I know literally nothing about keeping M. balfouri communally.


I don’t have much personal experience with having that many small ones but if they are only 1/2” a 16 Oz deli would be like the equivilent space to having that many adults in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Theneil (Oct 11, 2019)

Mvtt70 said:


> Small probably 1/2"


Totally spaced saying it sooner, but a 1/2” sling wont even notice the lid on a critter keeper, will just walk right on through.


----------



## Jes Snowulf (Jan 28, 2020)

I actually had no issues when I used a 11" x 7" x 7" for nine slings. They grow so quick and tend to congregate towards the same burrow.


----------

